# KRAZ 255 and others....



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2017)

What were they like?






KRAZ 255





URAL 375





ZIS 151





ZIL 157


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2017)

Classics!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2017)

It was bound to happen....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2017)




----------

